# Small jack hammer



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Been thinking about this for awhile and might be ready to do something now. From time to time we have to jack hammer slabs to move drains around, I usually rent a jack hammer from a tool rental shop. 

It sure would be nice to have our own (sure I don't have to explain why). So I'm wondering from those with more experience with them, I don't want to over buy on this. We don't use this thing all the time and we might have maybe 4 hours a month on it, just going through 4 inch slabs in basements. How small could I go in order to make it easy to get around, without going so small that it becomes ineffective?

I am talking about an electrical one of course.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

http://bosch.cpotools.com/hammers_and_hammer_drills/breaker_hammers/11304k.html

Several companies I've worked for have used these with good success. I've busted many a slab with them. I like them. Our thinking was, if we can do it in 2 hours or less, use the Bosch. If it will take more than that, rent a 90# and compressor.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I can vouch for the Bosch as well.

It is great.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike I will add this however. Like any jack hammer, the Bosch likes to be able to push its waste into an empty space. 

To facilitate this and make it more effective, we'd take our big rotary hammer and drill two 1" or larger holes through the slabs before hammering. Then start hammering right next to the holes. Makes it start and break so much faster.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Double-A said:


> Mike I will add this however. Like any jack hammer, the Bosch likes to be able to push its waste into an empty space.
> 
> To facilitate this and make it more effective, we'd take our big rotary hammer and drill two 1" or larger holes through the slabs before hammering. Then start hammering right next to the holes. Makes it start and break so much faster.


Interesting.

What do you think about this - we usually use a masonary blade on a skill saw and cut the outline of the cut out with it. Seems to help, ever do that?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

That Bosch looks about the size of what we rent. So I'm guessing I'm stuck with something that size?

Looks like a pawn shop item to me? Anybody had any luck going that route?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> Looks like a pawn shop item to me? Anybody had any luck going that route?


I have seen a couple but usually they are too busted up for me.


----------



## MacIndustries (Apr 20, 2006)

Mike, even though I agree about the Bosch, I have to say that I think it is a bit overqualified for just 4 inches of slab. I would recommend a Makita 1304B for your applications. It is much more easier on the back and the ears than the Bosch, it goes with the same size bits, it is ideal for 4" slabs and it comes with a suprisingly small case to store neatly away the other 716 hours a month you don't use it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I hate jackhammers. Their use is so limited and they are so cumbersome that we try to do everything we can with a diamond saw and / or combo hammer.
I'll buy one of these before I buy a jackhammer. Then I'll have something I can do some clean work with.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Interesting.
> 
> What do you think about this - we usually use a masonary blade on a skill saw and cut the outline of the cut out with it. Seems to help, ever do that?


Yup yup. I like Pipedoods idea too, but would depend on cutting speed. If i can't open 2'x4' per hour, I don't want it.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

PipeGuy said:


> I hate jackhammers. Their use is so limited and they are so cumbersome that we try to do everything we can with a diamond saw and / or combo hammer.
> I'll buy one of these before I buy a jackhammer. Then I'll have something I can do some clean work with.



Explain, how much time would be saved vs a jackhammer?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

E-bay is a great place to buy stuff like this...cheap too...just never buy one of the Chicago hammers....I paid like $250 for one and only got 3 years out of it before it fried :thumbup: The downside to any of the bigger hammers is lugging them around....the positive is breaking out what you need done..like a 2x4 area in a few minutes. I use a Dewalt 530..and if it won't even get there, we own a 90# hammer with a compressor that will break it. Beats renting anyday.:shifty:


----------



## RobertF (Jan 20, 2006)

Personally I'm not a fan of the handles on the Bosch. It might be because I'm short, my holding angle is a tad off. I've rented the Makita version a lot from the local Home Depot and it worked very well. They were selling used ones for around $600 IIRC.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Mike 2 inexpensive alternatives I have done both with my hitatchi spline drive, took a digging bar to a small machine shop and had them machine it to fit and it works great, this is what I use to bust up nasty rocks I hit while drilling footings, another is to get 2 18" chisles and have them welded together, I very seldomely lug out the hitatchi jackhammer anymore. hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

We use a Bosch 3/4'' Hex Demolition Hammer - 11317EVS

It's the right price and it works on everything. Great for light jobs with a wide chisel and great for bigger jobs with a pointed attachment. 

http://www.maxtool.com/cgi-bin/dbse...e.htm,DBCOMP=ABS,ReturnMax=1,DB_ITEM=11317EVS


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------

